# jack dempsey not eating



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

i bought a jack dempsey about 2months ago. he is hiding and not eating. i was told to use Mardel Maracyn Two. is this the best thing to use for internal disease or is it something better or another option


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

As a test, drop a piece of fresh crushed garlic (not mixed with food), just a very small amount near the fish.

He will most likely suck the garlic in and spit it a number of times.

If he does this try mixing garlic oil from a fresh crushed garlic clove with your food for a while to get him eating again and the garlic will boost his immune system. They normally will not eat garlic on its own, but mixing the oil with foods short term can really get them fixed up quick.

If fish stop eating with no external signs it can just be water quality, whats your chemicals looking like ?


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

my water quality is great. he doesnt eat, but still alive and swimming well. i tried garlic he doesnt pay any attention to it


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

What exactly is great?

And could something be stressing it out? How big is the tank? What's in it? Is it located in a high traffick area? How often do you feed it? What's your maintenance schedule?

Sorry for the rapid fire questions, but not eating could be due to quite a few things, and I'm trying to narrow it down to the most likely causes.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

tank is 265gal, i have parrot fish 3 shovelnose, 3 silver dollars, texas, pacu, koi, arrowana, clown loaches, albino catfish and 2 irredescent sharks, i feed in my tank everyday, sometimes multiple times, i love to see the fish eat, my ph is 7.0, heater 80, no nitrate or ammonia problems, i do a water changes but not often, i think ivd done 4 water changes since he has been in the tank


----------

